# Is this a Placidochromis Milomo or Electra,...or other?



## davegius (Nov 27, 2007)

Title says it all. Was sold as Milomo, but the stripes appear to be too straight and clean, more like an electra. Also, it doesnt seem to have the thicker lips of a Milomo. These are about 1.5-2 inches.

http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc17 ... 010142.jpg


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Certainly not _P. milomo_. It does look more like _P. electra_.


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Joea said:


> Certainly not _P. milomo_. It does look more like _P. electra_.


Agreed.


----------



## davegius (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the confirmation guys, I did not think it was a P. Milomo.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

At one inch a milomo looks like a milomo (I have one that I bought at an inch) I'd go with Electra for now????


----------

